

Changemakrs - dream big and do great things - sftueni
http://blog.changemakrs.com/post/37344635029/dream-big-and-do-great-things

======
arscan
I love quotes as well. I've seen some people use pinterest as an effective
medium for aggregating / sharing inspirational quotes... a quick search
yielded this person's quote board:

<http://pinterest.com/ashtond/life-quotes/>

Sure, quotes are embedded in images, but I think that many people like a
little bit of visual context for the quote. It might be worth checking out
what works/doesn't work for quotes in that medium to incorporate into your
site. Just a thought.

~~~
by_Seeing
Hey arscan, designer for changemakrs here. We've also found that adding a
visual element to something so textual has been really beneficial. Our big
question is how to increase the effect of inspiration in the experience of the
user. One answer has been images. We'd really like to use this alchemy as a
jumping off point to an even more inspirational experience.

------
ramine
Solid service. I've been using it to educate my teammates about
entrepreneurial thinking.

Thanks for the new slideshow feature!

~~~
by_Seeing
I'm glad you like the slideshow as much as we do.

------
by_Seeing
"We are what we think. All that we are, arises with our thoughts. With our
thoughts, we make the world." Good read.

------
rockin_hard
Great post...thanks. Will check it out :)

